# ISO Muffins with Dried Fruit recipes



## zelda529 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello all.  I'm a newby...trying to find out how to make muffins w/dried fruit


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 4, 2007)

I wish I could help, zelda. I make my dough in a bread machine and it beeps when it's time to add the fruit. What kind of muffins are you trying to make and what method? There are lots of great bakers here. Also, welcome to DC!


----------



## zelda529 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for replying. I may be out on my league in this group. I just like making muffins with almost anything in them. Muffins are easier that bread or cakes or pies. I got carried away ordering dried fruit, and now I have all this fruit that is really too sugary to just eat. I have a receip for lemony cornmeal blueberry muffins, that I was going to use some lignon berries in.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh no zelda, you're not out of your league. I make muffins and rolls and bread sticks because I can't seem to get a whole loaf to come out right and also, they're more immediate gratification! Muffins are an awesome way to use dried fruit so ask any questions you may have.


----------



## jkath (Dec 4, 2007)

Dried fruits can be added to most any muffin recipe that normally has you add nuts, or whatever, and many times, the muffins that are to non-nuts too.

If you feel like your fruits are a bit too sweet, try adding a Tablespoon or so of chopped lemon zest to your fruits as you're adding them to the muffin batter.

Here's a link to get you started:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=683374


----------



## Bilby (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Zelda - welcome to DC.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 4, 2007)

zelda529 said:
			
		

> ... I may be out on my league in this group. ....


 
Naw, zelda - no such thing around here! We're all here to help each other.

I have moved this to our Muffins & Loaves subforum (under the Desserts, Sweets & Baking Forum) so that our bakers are more likely to see it.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 5, 2007)

Here is my raisin bread/muffin recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f116/sweet-bread-raisin-bread-18490.html

You can add any dry fruits to it instead of raisin.


----------



## Cordel (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Zelda,  If the fruit makes the muffins too sweet, just make a savory type muffin, with little or no sugar, and add the dried fruit.  The fruit make the muffins healthier, as well as tasty.


----------

